# LFKC April's Meeting



## LondonDragon (20 Apr 2010)

Just to let the Londoners know that the London Fish Keeping Club April Meeting is this Saturday the 24th April.

Check this post for more information: http://www.lfkc.co.uk/index.php?topic=351.0

Cheers


----------



## Steve Smith (21 Apr 2010)

Glad you posted this mate!  I almost forgot!  That wouldn't of been good


----------



## LondonDragon (21 Apr 2010)

SteveUK said:
			
		

> Glad you posted this mate!  I almost forgot!  That wouldn't of been good


You are officially the first non London member to attend hehe  Glad you can make it


----------



## Mark Evans (21 Apr 2010)

I'd love to attend some kind of meeting. sooo far

talking to a wife, who holds a blank expression gets boring.


----------



## a1Matt (21 Apr 2010)

We aim for a meeting every month so you can always make a future one.
London is great for shopping, come down with the wife, she can go shopping and then you meet up again afterwards. Problem solved


----------



## LondonDragon (21 Apr 2010)

I am aiming the next meeting in May to be at my place, then June we have a BBQ at a members place.
I will post more info here when we have it  Everyone is welcomed.


----------



## Mark Evans (21 Apr 2010)

a1Matt said:
			
		

> come down with the wife, she can go shopping and then you meet up again afterwards



or, leave the wife at home, me go shopping and then meet you guys   now that sounds ace!



			
				LondonDragon said:
			
		

> I am aiming the next meeting in May to be at my place, then June we have a BBQ at a members place.



count me in paulo


----------



## LondonDragon (25 Apr 2010)

What a great afternoon, the sun was shinning and we were in the garden stuffing ourselves hehe 
Great day in the end with all the fish and non fish chatter, Matt was a great host just a shame he had a nasty accident last week with the heater and melted most of his plants  so we didn't see the potential of the tank.

Some photos of the fish in the LFKC thread, hope Steve got home ok


----------



## Steve Smith (25 Apr 2010)

Made it home OK, even after missing my train! Thankfully the conductor on the platform took pitty and sold me a cheap ticket


----------



## LondonDragon (26 Apr 2010)

SteveUK said:
			
		

> even after missing my train!


Shame that happened, bloody non stop works in the tube at weekends!! 
Next time you have to give it another half hour, even though you left 50 minutes early, which the tube ride to the station should have taken only 20 minutes!! Hope you had a good time anyway


----------



## mlgt (26 Apr 2010)

Should have given me a call 
I drive past marylebone as I head towards football at regents park.
Never mind. Something to remember next time eh 

Theres forever works on the lines every weekend.


----------

